# Engine Differences



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

hi, im wondering what the difference is between the 91-94 ka24de and the later models of it. Would it fit into my 91 240 manual, without moddification?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The differences are SOHC and DOHC. It should fit without any modifications considering its the same motor with 1 more cam and if i'm not mistaken it has 2 timing chains instead of 1.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

not much. they make the same power (155hp-160lb/ft) but the earlier ones had better cams (more duration), suggesting to me that the later ones must have had some little advantage elsewhere to make up for the power they'd lose from the cams, but i've never heard what (if any) the S14's advantageous point may be. and yes, it should fit perfectly, but why bother?

to bumpin240- he's asking between the S13 DE and the S14 DE, not the KA24E and DE. only the 89-90's had the KA24E.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

arite, well, reason im wondering so much, is that they only make turbo kits (at least that ive found) for later model ka24de's


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

to bizzy b - oh aiight cool must have misread

to darkpsycho - go to www.realnissan.com they even have turbo kits for the ka24e


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DaRkPsYcHo said:


> *hi, im wondering what the difference is between the 91-94 ka24de and the later models of it. Would it fit into my 91 240 manual, without moddification? *


umm u guys didn't answer his question, and the answers that u gave him were wrong...



> _Originally posted by Bumpin240sx_
> *The differences are SOHC and DOHC. *


all 91 models and up were DOHC 89-90 were SOHC


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

im aware that yes, u wont get as much power out of the ka24de as u would an sr20, but i dont have a lot of money to spend on an engine swap right now, but i will in the future, right now my engine is seized cause the oil pan developed a hole, so im just lookin for the stock engine, i dont understand why the s13 dohc and the s14 dohc are different, certain things are only made for the s14, is it something other than the engine, perhaps the ecu?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the KA24DE CAN make as much power as a SR20DET...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

the reson they are made for the s14 and not the s13 is not the engine they are setup on, but how things are layed out in the engine bay, that turbo kit is setup to fit in the s14 engine bay, not the s13. the other difrences are emissions, and the lack of the secondary butterfly on the s14 KA24de. more then likely the added power of the s14 to make up for the difrent cam design came from better engine tuning that was developed over the life of the KA engine.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Engine Differences*

_Originally posted by drift240sxdrag _
*umm u guys didn't answer his question, and the answers that u gave him were wrong...*

what was wrong with my answer? its relevant, true and answers the question. 

the KA has just as much power potential as (if not more than) the SR20DET. they both have DOHC 16 valve pent-roof heads, strong internals, oil squirters, etc., but the KA also has 400cc more displacement, an iron block, and a much better rod ratio. turbocharge the KA and do a little work on the fuel and tuning and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i was pretty much talking to the first guy who posted
my bad


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *to bizzy b - oh aiight cool must have misread
> 
> to darkpsycho - go to www.realnissan.com they even have turbo kits for the ka24e *


drift keep reading on. you might find out that it was pointed out earlier.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

both of ur replys had nothing to do with wut he asked... first one u said differance was SOHC and DOHC, well he didn't ask about the 89-90 did he he said 90+

second you talk abour realnissan having a turbo kit for the KA24E, well he didn't ask u for a turbo kit for the KA24E. i don't need to keep reading...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

DaRkPsYcHo said:


> *arite, well, reason im wondering so much, is that they only make turbo kits (at least that ive found) for later model ka24de's *


Read this and then you will know why i sent him to www.realnissan.com and as for the other thing i had already said i misread. So yeah you do need to keep reading.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks for posting what he said, now i can point out once again he is asking KA24DE, not KA24E


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I said they EVEN have it for the KA24E. Which means if they have it for the KA24E they will have it for all models of the KA. Use your head and stop trying to be right. You lost already.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah u wish thats wut u said, but u didn't just trying to cover up from the mistakes u have already made, but my friend, they are written in stone. good day junior


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Why dont you go back and take a look on the post smart person? Why am I arguing with you? I know what I put and you obviously dont.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thank you for complimenting me on my high standards of intelligence.
i don't need to reread the post

don't loose sleep over this...


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I belive i answered his questions corectly


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks guys, i will look into that turbo kit at realnissans.com, also, how much differently is the engine bay layed out? not to much i wouldnt think, probably a little bit bigger due to the fact that it doesnt come to a point like the s13's does. How much power can i hope to achieve after putting some nice time and money into this engine? Highest potential N/A or Turbo can i expect? Also, i was wondering about a good but cheap suspension set up


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

NA you might be able to see 200-220 rwhp with lots of work and money

FI - you could see 320-370 daily driving, and 450+ if the money is there.

I like Gound Control, and Koni Yellow's, with new poly bushing, upgraded swap bars, and some TBs front and back. it shouldnt run you over 1k to 1.2k


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i wouldn't skimp on the suspension. i suggest JIC FLT-A2 or TEIN type flex. the TEINs'll run you probably $1500 and the JIC's about $1700, but this will have numerous benefits over a spring/shock combo. such as camber adjustment, stiffer pillow ball mounts, way more shock adjustment, stroke length adjustment, shock height adjustment, etc. not to mention the fact that the spring rates will be made to work well with those exact shocks. plus, the TEIN type flex is made for use with the EDFC so later, if you so wish, you can adjust the damper force while you're driving. i know it sounds expensive, but to assemble all the parts you'd need to get that level of performance would cost even more.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

good and cheap don't mix bud.... sorry


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

who you talkin to?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *good and cheap don't mix bud.... sorry *


so very true..i like teins


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well not exactly true now, japan and okinawa is cheap and good as hell.  *drools*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat why don't u go buy us srom SR20 motors for like 200 bucks and give em to us


----------

